# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  عروض دوحة الألوان

## خدمه التصميم

عروض دوحة الألوان على كروت الأفراح والمطبوعات التجارية
عورض خاصة لفتره محدودة :
أ ـ بيكج الأفراح :
1000 كرت الأفراح + دفتر التوقيع + 2 بنر لوحة للعرسان +10 صور تهنئة للعريس الف مبورك + 3 صور للعروس مع التصميم بـ 350 ريال .
ب ـ بيكج المطبوعات :
1000 كرت شخصي + 10 دفتر فواتير + استاند رول آب +ختم + 200 بروشور مع التصميم بـ 450 ريال .
*للاستفسار** :*
*038634808*
*0549351502*
الاشتراك في مهرجان دوحة الالوان 250 ريال
القطيف شارع القدس دوحة الألوان للدعاية الاعلان .
دورات دوحة الالوان + استديو الالوان
يقدم لكم دورات نسائية احترافيه 
تصوير بمراحله
تصوير احترافي 
تصوير أضاءه
تصوير ضوئي
تصوير جانبي 
تصوير عاكس
فن تصوير لقطه في ليله العمر 
فن تصوير عارضه
فن طباعه 
كيف تتعاملي مع كاميرة
تقنية اجهزة استديو تصوير
تصميم وتنظيف صور
من دوحة الالوان
خدمات طباعة نسائية
وصيانه معدات تصوير 
دورت تصميم اجترافيك واعلانات تجاريه تؤهلك للتوظيف في مجال للدعاية والاعلان
*استديو الألوان* 
*يقدم لكم استديو الألوان عروض لفترة محدودة   للخطوبة والعرائس:*
*العرض الاول :*
30 صورة + 10 صورة بمقاس 4  a+ 20 صورة بمقاس 5 a + 10 خامات +20 كرت +غلاف مجلة +البوم شنطة  بـ 1750 ريال
لصاحبة  الحجز2 صورة  ..
*العرض الثاني :*
40 صورة + 10 صورة بمقاس 4  a+ 20 صورة بمقاس 5 a +30 كرت  + 15 خامات +غلاف مجلة  + تكبير صورة 1م * 1م+البوم شنطة  + لصاحبة الحجز2 صورة  ..

 بـ 2500 ريال

*العرض الفيديو :*
*1200 ريال*
*مع المونتاج 1650ريال*
*عرض بروجكتر 1750ريال*
*سارعي في الحجز ..*
*للاتصال و للاستفسار :*
*038634808*
*0596664007*
*0549351502*

----------

